# Fish finder/Gps



## StewDogg (Sep 26, 2014)

My Lowrance Fish finder/gps is not working .GPS works fine. Sonar just shows the bottom of the lake. It's not showing any fish under the boat. I think it might be the transducer. Please help .Does sound like the problem . Thank you.::C


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

pictures speak a thousand words but, in general if your seeing the bottom the transducer should be good. Did you try to increase the sensitivity? proper sensitivity setting is usually when you have just a little surface clutter.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

also what model fish finder do you have? With The newer ones you have to sorta program your finder to the transducer.


----------

